# Thorold Music



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I just recently stopped in at Thorold music after not being in that neck of the woods for quite a while.
Much to my surprise the place has apparently fell victim to a fire and its closed. 
I was wondering if anyone here knew about this and are there any plans for them to reopen?
Later
Eric


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Perkinsfan said:


> I just recently stopped in at Thorold music after not being in that neck of the woods for quite a while.
> Much to my surprise the place has apparently fell victim to a fire and its closed.
> I was wondering if anyone here knew about this and are there any plans for them to reopen?
> Later
> Eric


It's been sitting like that for several months now. Not sure what the plans are if any to re-open it. I have not seen any activity whenever I go by so not sure what's up.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I've heard from an not-so-good source that they aren't opening up again :frown:


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
It would be a shame if they don't reopen.
I always really liked that store.I've bought alot of gear from them.
They always treated me right and they knew what they were talking about when you needed advice.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

last time i went to Central Music i talked to Darren about it and the chances of them starting up is slim. The fire started with a Taylor guitar i heard in the acoustic room. sucks but i didnt really like thorold, i always went to central


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> last time i went to Central Music i talked to Darren about it and the chances of them starting up is slim. The fire started with a Taylor guitar i heard in the acoustic room. sucks but i didnt really like thorold, i always went to central


spontaneous guitar combustion? Someone was playing it that fast?


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> last time i went to Central Music i talked to Darren about it and the chances of them starting up is slim. The fire started with a Taylor guitar i heard in the acoustic room. sucks but i didnt really like thorold, i always went to central


Oh wow that's how it started?

It's a shame that such a bad thing could happen to such a good store...

Heres an interesting article I just googled
http://firefightingnews.com/article-CA.cfm?articleID=45828


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jfk911 said:


> last time i went to Central Music i talked to Darren about it and the chances of them starting up is slim. The fire started with a Taylor guitar i heard in the acoustic room. sucks but i didnt really like thorold, i always went to central


Same here. I have been going to Central for years and I live about 2 minutes from Thorold Music. I had a bad experience there years ago and got into a huge argument with the owner. It was over nothing too. I was quoted a price to order a whammy bar for an Ibanez I had. Went to pick it up a few weeks later and the price went up by about $10.00. He refused to admit they had made an error. Funny thing is I had shopped in that store for many years. Back when I played drums and dropped untold thousands of dollars in there over the years and do you think they even recognized me or knew my name? 

After a few visits to Central they called me by my first name and greet me with a big smile everytime I walk through the door. 

I have never been back to Thorold Music after that incident.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

remember that acoustic room? it was all wood lol- looked and smelled nice, but i bet it went up fast!
i never liked the place either, and made my larger purchases at central as well when i lived out there. dont think i had a bad experience with thorold tho, just didnt like it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fraser said:


> remember that acoustic room? it was all wood lol- looked and smelled nice, but i bet it went up fast!
> i never liked the place either, and made my larger purchases at central as well when i lived out there. dont think i had a bad experience with thorold tho, just didnt like it.


Yes, and if I remember correctly they had only put that room in there a few years back. Must have spent a good buck doing it as well.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

A friend from St. Thomas and I took the drive to Central a number of times but I never went to the other . The fellows at Central treated me right but I have not been there for about 3-4 years .


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

i heard it was a humidifier that caught on fire or sumtin like that then the taylor caught on fire then the rest. Ive been to thorold a couple times when i lived in town just never clicked with me now even when i go back into town i still drop by central even if its just to look around.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've heard through the grapevine that they won't be opening again either.

Over the years I bought a couple guitars and pedals there. Most recently it was handy for picks, cables and such.

It leaves a hole though. For whatever reason I've never been a big fan of Ostaneks and Murphy's has really cut back on their higher-end products so that leaves Central. I bought my last Tele there and will probably make the trip to Welland more often in the future.

I'm sure you local folks know that there is still a Thorold Music in downtown Thorold on the main drag, right? 99% chance there's nothing there that you'd want to buy, but on any Saturday there's always a bunch of old pickers in there having a jam and it's always fun to stop in and have a browse.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've heard through the grapevine that they won't be opening again either.
> 
> Over the years I bought a couple guitars and pedals there. Most recently it was handy for picks, cables and such.
> 
> ...


Yes, the original Thorold Music. You can still find the old man in there all the time. But believe me, there is nothing in there you would ever want to buy. The place has not even been dusted in about 20 years. There is nothing but a few cheesy Jay Turser guitars in there nailed to the wall with a piece of nylon rope wrapped around the necks. It's just a place for him and his buds to hang out. If they do not re-open the main store that would leave Mike's Music in the Pine Plaza as the only one in town.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, reading about Thorold Music was a trip down memory lane for me.....I bought my first guitar in '65 and it was the only music store I knew of for a long time. At the time, I think it belonged to the Moretti family. Anybody know if they were still involved when it went down?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

as i recall it- the old guy in thorold was the original thorold music.
he opened the big one and let his kids run it, prefering the laid back lifestyle. at one time, his son was the only guy working the one in thorold- then he was running the big one called thorold music, that has burned down
nothing i want to buy at the one the old guy owns, but his is the one id much prefer to hang out at. i once spent some 5 or 6 hours in there playing different guitars and jamming with folks- when i left he handed me a ukelele and told me to keep it- said i needed it. i never told him my wife had tossed me out and i was living in a monte carlo- he musta felt it. a good guy.
never once got any friendly vibes at the other store, and i was in there countless times over the years.

i found that at least at ostaneks, they recognized me- at thorold music they never did. 
hell they should if ive been going in there for 20 some odd years. once i got off work late and went to ostaneks for strings- they shut at 5 on saturdays then, and i was too late. i go to the bar next door and have a couple beers, in walks walter- he goes and gets me the strings. you cant beat that. i miss st catharines


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fraser said:


> never once got any friendly vibes at the other store, and i was in there countless times over the years.


Same reason I never shopped there. If it never re-opens it would not bother me a bit.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Same reason I never shopped there. If it never re-opens it would not bother me a bit.


i third that notion, i live in Ottawa and would still prefer to deal with Daren at central then any of the guys down here. Thorold everyone just seemed stuck up and not friendly at all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see that Thorold Music has re-opened. Took them a very long time to get it put back together. I have not been inside, probably wont either as noted in my earlier posts. but for the sake of those interested, it's open again.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

My understanding was that there were some insurance related issues, which is why it took so long to re-open. At any rate, despite the good or bad opinions, it's nice to see it open again. I always regarded Thorold Music as the place to go if you were a drummer, but guitarists went to Central.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rcargs96 said:


> My understanding was that there were some insurance related issues, which is why it took so long to re-open. At any rate, despite the good or bad opinions, it's nice to see it open again. I always regarded Thorold Music as the place to go if you were a drummer, but guitarists went to Central.


Oh, then it wasn't really for musicians then.


:smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I stopped in there last week and the store looks fantastic. Less stock (but all of it new) and perhaps a bit more lower-end (they only had two Taylors that I saw). Real nice presentation of the stock and nicely laid out.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Spellcaster said:


> Wow, reading about Thorold Music was a trip down memory lane for me.....I bought my first guitar in '65 and it was the only music store I knew of for a long time. At the time, I think it belonged to the Moretti family. Anybody know if they were still involved when it went down?


Leo and Bob Moretti ran/owned Thorold Music (current location) for years. Bob died of a heart attack a couple years ago so now it's just Leo that runs it. His dad is the old guy running the store in Thorold.

I got along great with Bob. When you got to know him, you'd see that he was a pretty cool guy with a decent sense of humour. We used to joke around about how they wanted to expand the store, but the highway was in the way. He gave me some great deals in the past, and was a real honest guy. Admittedly, I never got to know Leo. I think Bob probably had better people skills. I've only been to the store twice since Bob's passing. Once before the fire and once after. I think their forte' now is 'band' instruments and lessons. They're definately not what they used to be.

Central is ok. I haven't been there in a year. Made a few deals with them over the years. Of the 3 big players in the area, they definately get the coolest used gear. The other 2 players (Thorold and Ostanek's) don't seem to want to gamble on the cool used stuff. You won't see used PRS, ESP, etc. at those 2 stores.

Ostaneks - I will never say anything bad about them. Rick and company have always treated me fairly. They used to have the coolest used stuff years ago, whereas now, they don't really take chances - it's pretty much Fender/Gibson/Marshall.

So, my thoughts (as if anyone really cares):

If you want to check out the coolest guitar gear - Central
If you are a beginner and are afraid of being taken for a ride - Ostaneks
If you are looking for 'band' equipment (e.g. Tubas, Clarinets, etc.) - Thorold


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought my first guitar off the old man when Bob and Leo were just kids.

Bob was a great guy to deal with when they opened up the new store.
Leo is a dick. IMHO

I walked around the new store and I looked at electrics only. No real guitars like Fender or Gibson. They had cheap crap hangin on expensive displays. Way too yuppy for me. All they need is a latte machine. Plenty of parking for your Vespa though.

Not a comfortable place for an old Rocker like me.

R.I.P. Bob.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

where is this central you speak of?


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

If I may;

http://www.centralmusic.com/

Great store. Nice selection both new and used.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fader, is that your tele???


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

It is mine.:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> where is this central you speak of?


Central Music is located in Welland.

I took a chance today and dropped into Thorold Music. I was looking for a pick-up to drop into a guitar and figured I could go to any music store for that. When I walked in a was confronted with a wall of cheap $189.00 Jay Turser guitars. That should have been my first clue. After looking around for 10 minutes I finally asked where the pick-ups were. They told me they do not stock any and have no plans to do so. They said I could special order it. No thanks. I went down to Osteneks and picked one out of a pile of about 50 to choose from. 

Thorold Music is a waste. No Fender, Marshall, PRS... The standard low end Ibanez, Jay Turser and some Godin's. have at it.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're down in the north end of St. Catharines, check out Music City in the plaza beside That's Entertainment on Lake St.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thorold Music had a nice selection of Martins, and that's about it. I never liked that store. Loads of crap, and poor customer service. 

Ostenek's have some of the nicest guys working there. I've gotten loads of killer deals from them. I always ordered in the high end Gibson stuff. I've been going there for almost 30 years, and I've always been treated really well. 

Central are the store to go to if you want to see/play the high end stuff. Gibson CS, Fender CS, PRS etc. Bob is an excellent guy. Darren is really great to deal with. He loves gear, and will do what he can to make sure you get some great stuff. Really nice people there too. They always find time to chat, and provide great customer service.

I've bought a lot of great gear from Central and Ostenek's. I think I once bought some strings from Thorold Music.


----------

